# Hmmm....getting a bit “leaky"?



## Tala (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't quite know how to put this, but I've noticed that Tala...my nearly 10 year old GSD female seems to be getting a bit leaky. I've noticed when she's been laying down for a while when she gets up there is a small bit of urine where she was. Just a little. Do older GSD get incontinent? Is this something I should be worried about, or is the natural progression of aging? 

Thanks!
Tala's Mom


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, it's very common, especially if your girl is spayed. Try using Corn Silk - buy the capsules from Vitamin Cottage or any health store, open them up and sprinkle over her food. I'd try 2 caps in the morning, and 1 in the afternoon as a start - if this isn't sufficient there are other products -Leaks No More by Homeopet is one - which might be more effective. http://www.dogaware.com has a section on Incontinence - scroll down to bottom of the Home page.

_____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's very common. My first gsd had this problem and I was able to control it with natural stuff. Try looking on onlynaturalpet.com under incontinence and you'll see lots of good products including "Leaks No More" mentioned above.


----------



## Tala (Nov 14, 2002)

Excellent! I will look into some of those products. I think I will also make an apt. with my vet to make sure there is nothing else going on.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

not only do they get incontinant with the bladder but also with the bowels. usually do to arthritc issues in the spine since things close up down there and they can feel that they have to go.

debbie


----------

